# The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

						Die Netflix-Serie The Witcher kommt bei Imdb.com auf 8.8 von zehn Punkten und gehört somit zu den Serien des Streaming-Dienstes mit den bislang höchsten Wertungen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*


----------



## Blowfeld (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Kann ich nur schwerlich nachvollziehen.

Habe alle Bücher gelesen, die waren z.T. recht gut, auch wenn hier und da Sapkowski Probleme mit Pacing hatte und es nie geschafft hat, das Material so "groß und umfassend" zu gestalten, wie er wollte. 

Die Serie leidet meiner Meinung nach sehr an den teils niedriger Produktionswerten, die Settings sehen zum Teil billig aus, die Cinematography schwankt zwischen stark und amateurhaft und Yennefers Story wird stark aufgebauscht, um mehr starke weibliche Protagonistinnen in den Vordergrund zu rücken (wobei ich Yennefers Storylines und die Intrigen der Zauberinnen auch im Buch eher schwach fand);

Ansonsten ist es ganz ordentlich, die Serie schwankt für mich eher so zwischen 6/ 10 und 7/10, je nach Folge und wie immer, wenn etwas recht mittelmäßige ist, aber die Fanboys es schön reden, gibt es hier natürlich sooo viel Potential.

Hoffentlich arbeitet Netflix in Season 2 mit höherem Budget. So ist das nicht Netflix - GOT S1, sondern Netflix- GOT S7


----------



## antonrumata (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

@Blowfeld, wie gut, dass deine ganz persönliche Meinung nicht der Nabel der Welt ist.
Die Serie ist näher an den Büchern dran, als es die Spiele je sein werden. Der Wechsel der Zeitebenen ist anfangs verwirrend, später einfach ein Genuss.
Ausstattung und Gestaltung gefallen mir gut und wirken nicht billig. Zum Glück hat man mehr Wert auf eine gute Umsetzung der Story gelegt als auf Bombast und am grafisches Blendwerk.


----------



## azzih (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Finde der Serie sieht man sogar an, dass hier mit ordentlich Budget gearbeitet wurde. Sei es die durch die Bank sehr ordentlichen Schauspieler/innen wie auch gut gewählte Drehorte und Szenen.

Das die Serie nicht 1:1 die Bücher nacherzählt ist klar. Das Material der einzelnen Kurzgeschichten eignet sich ja auch nicht wirklich für eine gute Serie die von Charakterentwicklung und auch gewissem roten Faden lebt.  Finde die Yennefer Story mit das Überzeugenste an der ganzen 1. Staffel, hier sieht man wie wichtig es ist das die Hauptcharaktere mit Hintergrundstory ordentlich aufgebaut werden.

Würde der Serie aktuell ne 8/10 geben. Für Fans vielleicht sogar ein Punkt mehr. Für Leute die Witcher nicht kennen, mögen die Zeitensprünge am Anfang wohl etwas verwirrend gewesen sein und generell setzt die Serie doch einiges an Hintergrundwissen voraus. Auch zeigt die Serie im Vergleich zum Spiel deutlich mehr Geralts Abenteuer und das höfische Leben und weniger die allgemeine Situation in den nördlichen Königreichen mit Armut, Hexenverbrennung, Rassismus, Korruption, verrückten Königen etc. 
Vor dem Hintergrund erscheint Nilfgaard nämlich deutlich weniger als die bösen Invasoren aus dem Süden wie sie die Serie aktuell (noch) darstellt.


----------



## Ulathar (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Bitte bitte BITTE macht bei S2 wenigstens Jahreszahlen als Einblendung wenn wieder Zeitsprünge sind. Ich hasse sowas in Serien und Filmen generell und bei S01E04 ist es mir extrem negativ aufgefallen mit diversen "wtf hääää? Hab ich was verpasst?" Momenten. 
Aber gut, ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Davon ab finde ich die Serie ziemlich gut nach jetzt 6 von 8 gesehenen Folgen.


----------



## Cook2211 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Die hohen Wertungen sind mMn verdient. Für mich eine der besten Serien seit langem.


----------



## Baer85 (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Finde die Serie auch sehr gut. Hab sie in 2 Tagen durchgeschaut. Beim Vergleich mit GoT vergisst man auch gerne, dass GoT auch erst in Staffel 2 und mehr richtig losgelegt haben, was Budget anbelangt. Große Schalchten gab es da noch nicht.

Also mal abwarten was Staffel 2 so bringen wird. Ich persönlich brauche keine große Schlachte, hätte da eher gerne, dass Geld in Monster und Co gesteckt wird.


----------



## Nazzy (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Umsetzung fand ich dann doch " überraschend"  solide. Auch wenn ich gerne mehr von Geralt gesehen hätte. Aber nun gut, man muss ja erstmal alle wichtigen Charaktere vorstellen.
Die Kampfszenen kurz und knackig , dafür mit viel Wucht. Nur mit den Damen kann ich nichts anfangen, evtl. bin ich noch " geblendet" von der PC Vorlage.


----------



## Maverick3k (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Cavill passt die Rolle - auch hat er die Spiele gezockt und die Bücher gelesen. (wusste auch nicht, dass er "Gamer" ist)

Soll sich wohl um die Rolle gerissen haben und die Verantwortlichen wohl recht genervt haben, weil er die Rolle unbedingt wollte 

Ich kenn die Bücher nicht und die Spiele auch nicht, wobei ich mir Witcher 3 GOTY auf GOG vor Kurzem gekauft habe.

Die Zeitsprünge fand ich auch äußerst schlecht umgesetzt, den "WTF Moment" hatte ich da auch...


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Ich sehe mich auch als Witcher Fan, jedoch mehr des Spiels als der Serie.
Auch ich bemerke, dass hier wohl näher an ein Buch als an mein so geliebtes Spiel produziert wurde.

Die Zeitsprünge sind ganz einfach schlecht gemacht, schon alleine weil Nichtkenner es überhaupt schwer haben zu erkennen, dass es sich um ein Zeitsprung handelt. Für mich selbst ist es dann auch nochmal etwas mühsam die Szenen zu Ordnen und das wäre schon mit einem kleinen Hint am Anfang des Abschnitts getan gewesen.

Insgesammt gefällt mir und meiner GoT liebenden Freundin die Serie sehr, jedoch muss man klare "Hype"-Abstriche machen. Neutral betrachtet kann es nie ein "Haus des Geldes" schlagen Stand heute.
Zu meiner Überaschung gefällt mir nur Triss Merygold als Besetzung garnicht. Auch die Linzen sind oft nicht so gut und im Buch mag es anders sein aber Katzenaugen sehen anders auch. Das letzte wäre noch sein Anhänger der weder reagiert bei Magie noch so raffiniert aussieht wie im Spiel.


Nachtrag:
Kann nur vielen beistimmen. Ab jetzt eine Zeitangabe am Anfang des Abschnitts!!!


----------



## Broow (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass die verwirenden Zeitsprünge vor allem am Anfang sehr verwirrend sind, vorallem für Nichtkenner der Bücher. Ich bin gerade beim 2. Buch (als Hörspiel) und konnte dadurch meiner Freundi relativ gut den "Roten Faden" wieder zurück zu geben. Eine Markierung oder einblendung wo man sich gerade in der Zeitlinie befindet sollte pflicht sein. Gegen Ende wird das Problem eher kleiner bzw. ich vermute, dass ab S2 Handlungen parallel ablaufen, da auch S1E8 parallel abgelaufen ist. Die Versetze Zeitlini wurde herangezogen um die Charaktere aufzubauen...

Persönlich fand die erste Staffel Top bis auf die Fehlbesetzungen mancher Rollen (Triss, z.T. "Quotendunkelhäutige") und die Zeitlinien


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Die Qualität der Serien auf Netflix muss ja echt schlecht sein, wenn Witcher mit zum Besten dort gehören soll....

Die Serie ist maximal "ganz nett", wenn man das Genre mag. Sieht teilweise halt wie eine D&D Verfilmung aus, der besondere Flair der Bücher bleibt durch den Transfer auf den Bildschirm größtenteils auf der Strecke. Den eigenen Ansprüchen ist man hier auch eher nicht gerecht geworden. Writing&Regie sind teilweise ziemlich dürftig und das Budget hat auch nicht wirklich gereicht für das, was man zeigen wollte. Vor allem die Schlachtszenen sehen echt nicht gut aus und für ein größeres Ensemble hat wohl auch das Geld gefehlt. Auch beim Kostüm-Design (insbesondere bei Nebencharakteren) und bei der Beleuchtung sieht das alles eher billig aus. Dass gerade die Kurzgeschichten nicht einfach zu verfilmen sind, ist klar. Da gehe ich als Liebhaber der Bücher auch prinzipiell gerne den ein oder anderen Kompromiss ein. Es wäre aber vielleicht deutlich besser geworden, wenn man sich noch mehr Zeit gelassen hätte, die Geschichten mit mehr Tiefe zu erzählen und den Charakteren mehr Raum zum Atmen gelassen hätte. Hier wollte man in der einen Staffel viel zu viel erreichen. Auch das Spectacle Creep, insbesondere in Bezug auf Yennefer, ist mir leider sehr negativ aufgefallen - zumal das in Verbindung mit den eher durchschnittlichen Production Values einen auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker haut.

So schlimm, wie manche Kritiken es darstellen, ist es zwar nicht, aber halt auch nur Mittelmaß. Empfehlen kann man es eigentlich nur Witcher Fans oder zumindest Genrefans. Aber auch die sollten nicht allzu viel erwarten, zumal die Serie teilweise doch stark von den Büchern abrückt und das selten in einer besonderes guten Art und Weise. Serienfans, die mit Fantasy nur am Rande was anfangen können (maximal GoT-Niveau) wird Witcher nicht wirklich abholen. Die werden sich eher von dem ein oder anderen Cringe-Moment die Augen reiben und möglicherweise direkt umschalten. Die Dialoge sind auch viel zu hölzen und unbeholfen, um wirklich gut zu unterhalten. Teilweise kommt in den langen Folgen schon Langeweile auf, weil die Dialoge und die Action teilweise keine ideale Spannungskurve ergeben sondern deutlich abgehackt und "unvollständig" wirken. Hinzu kommt natürlich die sehr hohe Anzahl von Dialogzeilen, die man als reine Exposition einstufen kann. Hier hat man es meiner Meinung nach auch deutlich übertrieben und der eigentlichen Szenerie bzw. dem Flow der Szenen zu wenig Spielraum gegeben. Das wirkt doch teilweise sehr gestelzt, was nicht zuletzte daran liegt, dass man sich einfach für viele Geschichten und Aspekte zu wenig Zeit gelassen hat.

An die Qualität eines LoTR (was nun mal die Messlatte für High Fantasy auf dem Bildschirm ist) kommt Witcher zu keiner Zeit auch nur im Ansatz heran, weder bei  beim Writing, noch bei der Regie, noch bei der Kameraarbeit, noch bei den Schauplätzen, noch beim CGI, noch bei den Kostümen und Masken, noch bei der Liebe zum Detail usw. Die schauspielerischen Leistungen sind noch am Positivsten hervorzuheben, wobei die Schauspieler hier halt leider auch durch das mangelhafte Skript teilweise nicht viel ausrichten können. Geralts Dialoge (ein Kernbestandteil der Bücher...) hat man etwa soweit zusammen gekürzt, dass er meist nur noch (modern) flucht oder "coole" Sprüche raushaut. Den Rest soll offenbar Cavill mit der Mimik erledigen, was natürlich ein aussichtsloses Unterfangen ist und ihm auch nur so mittelprächtig gelingt. Neulingen und Games-only Fans wird das natürlich nicht weiter auffallen, die kennen Geralt ja nicht anders. Yennefer hingegen ist viel zu soft und Anya Chalotra schafft es leider nur bedingt, eine hochnäsige ***** hohen Alters im Körper einer jungen Frau (und mit weichem Kern) darzustellen. Da fehlt insbesondere im Spiel mit Cavill die nötige Schärfe, das ist alles viel zu weichgespült. Joey Batey kann bei dem Skript bisher leider auch aus Rittersporn nicht viel rausholen. Die Songs sind zwar ganz nett, aber ansonsten fällt Rittersporn vor allem als eindimensionaler Nervfaktor auf. Vielschichtigkeit scheint generell noch keine große Stärke der Show zu sein, das ist alles ziemlich straight forward.

Naja, wie gesagt, ist halt ziemliches Mittelmaß, das gerade für Leute, die mit der Serie bisher noch gar nichts am Hut gehabt haben und die auch nicht unbedingt die größten Fans von High Fantasy sind, teilweise ziemlich lächerlich und dämlich aussehen muss. Und das ist auch ihr gutes Recht bzw. ist nicht ihre eigene Show. Klar muss nicht jeder alles mögen, aber Witcher macht es einem alleine aufgrund vieler handwerklicher Fehler recht leicht, es nicht zu mögen. 

Aber es gibt wohl genügend Fans (insbesondere der Spiele), die schon damit zufrieden sind, dass es überhaupt eine neue Fantasy-Serie bzw. eine Witcher-Serie gibt, die nicht ganz furchtbar ist. Ich halte die aktuellen Fan-Wertungen jedenfalls für ziemlich überzogen. Vielleicht ändert sich die allgemeine Einschätzung ja aber noch, wenn die erste Begeisterung verflogen ist und man das alles mit einer etwas weniger rosa Brille und ganz nüchtern betrachtet...


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Das ist ja zum Glück nur deine Meinung, die dir natürlich absolut zusteht. Ich bin in so ziemlich jedem Punkt anderer Meinung als du, und bin insgesamt absolut begeistert von der Serie, auch wenn sie in Details nicht perfekt ist. Glücklicherweise zeigen die Bewertungen aber, dass es genügend Leute gibt, die nicht so Miesepeter sind wie du (  ), sodass einer Weiterführung dieser sehr gelungenen Serie nichts im Wege steht (weitere Staffeln sind ja schon angekündigt  *freu*). Meine Frau zeigt übrigens, dass man The Witcher nicht kennen muss, um diese Serie gut zu finden.



> Vielleicht ändert sich die allgemeine Einschätzung ja aber noch, wenn die erste Begeisterung verflogen ist und man das alles mit einer etwas weniger rosa Brille und ganz nüchtern betrachtet...



Vielleicht aber auch nicht, weil die Serie einfach gut ist und du selber die "Alles-Mist-Brille" aufhast, die mMn heutzutage leider viel zu verbreitet ist.


----------



## antonrumata (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Noch was zu dem Hexer-Medaillon, in den Büchern stand nie was von einem wie ein Wolfskopf geformten Anzeichen. Das ist eine Erfindung der Gamedesigner.
Sieht zwar nett aus, ist aber total unpraktisch und mit Verletzungsrisiko, wenn man darauf einen Schlag erhält, besonders wenn es verdreht sein sollte.
Auf den Buchcovern ist auch nur eine Münze mit Wolfskopf abgebildet, so wie es der Autor sich ausgedacht hatte.


----------



## antonrumata (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Scholdarr scheint ein Profikritiker zu sein oder versucht, den Eindruck zu vermitteln. Dabei ist es nur seine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



antonrumata schrieb:


> Scholdarr scheint ein Profikritiker zu sein oder versucht, den Eindruck zu vermitteln.



Ja, das stimmt, genau so kommt seine Kritik rüber


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



antonrumata schrieb:


> Scholdarr scheint ein Profikritiker zu sein oder versucht, den Eindruck zu vermitteln. Dabei ist es nur seine persönliche Meinung.


Schlechte Production Values sind keine persönliche Meinung. In Spielen ist es ja auch keine persönliche Meinung, wenn man die altbackene oder unpassende Grafik kritisiert (nur als Beispiel).

Persönliche Meinung wäre z.B., ob man diverse Charaktere mag oder diverse Genres oder diverse Geschichten. Ich kann z.B. mit Breaking Bad persönlich gar nichts anfangen, kann aber sehr wohl anerkennen, dass die Serie sehr gut gemacht ist.

Übrigens kann man eine Serie auch mögen und trotzdem anerkennen, dass sie diverse Probleme hat. Eine solch differenzierte Sichtweise ist heute wohl aber leider nicht mehr en vogue.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber auch nicht, weil die Serie einfach gut ist und du selber die "Alles-Mist-Brille" aufhast, die mMn heutzutage leider viel zu verbreitet ist.


Nö, da kennst du mich halt schlechtr. Es gibt sehr viele Dinge, die ich ziemlich gut finde. The Witcher gehört halt leider nicht dazu.

Übrigens sagte ich, dass die Serie Mittelmaß ist. Das ist nicht dasselbe wie "alles Mist"...



> Meine Frau zeigt übrigens, dass man The Witcher nicht kennen muss, um diese Serie gut zu finden.


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet...


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schlechte Production Values sind keine persönliche Meinung.



Doch, das was du hier als Kritik an der Serie anbringst, ist unter dem Strich „nur“ deine Meinung.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Doch, das was du hier als Kritik an der Serie anbringst, ist unter dem Strich „nur“ deine Meinung.



Nope. 

Schlechte Beleuchtung bleibt z.B. schlechte Beleuchtung, das ist keine Meinung.
Schlechte Kostüme bleiben auch schlechte Kostüme, ganz unabhängig von meiner Meinung.
Schlechte Schlachtszenen bleiben auch schlechte Schlachtszenen, braucht man auch keine Meinung für.

Aber gut, bei bei manchen ist ja heute 1+1=2 schon eine Meinung und kein Fakt mehr....

Letztlich ist es aber sowieso egal, wie du das für dich einordnest. Wenn du jegliche berechtigte Kritik für dich komplett ausblenden willst, dann darfst du das gerne weiter tun.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nope.
> 
> Schlechte Beleuchtung bleibt z.B. schlechte Beleuchtung, das ist keine Meinung.
> Schlechte Kostüme bleiben auch schlechte Kostüme, ganz unabhängig von meiner Meinung.
> Schlechte Schlachtszenen bleiben auch schlechte Schlachtszenen, braucht man auch keine Meinung für.



Nur weil du das sagst, sind das noch lange keine Fakten. Es ist und bleibt deine Meinung. Ich sehe diese Dinge z.B. anders und kann weder über die Kostüme, noch über die Beleuchtung etwas schlechtes sagen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Letztlich ist es aber sowieso egal, wie du das für dich einordnest. Wenn du jegliche berechtigte Kritik für dich komplett ausblenden willst, dann darfst du das gerne weiter tun.



Nur weil du deine eigene Kritik für berechtigt hältst, muss sie das für andere noch lange nicht sein. Deine Meinungen, die du hier äußerst sind keine allgemein anerkannten Fakten, sondern allesamt Dinge, die im Auge des Betrachters liegen, und die man eben auch anders sehen kann.


----------



## antonrumata (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> ...Schlechte Production Values sind keine persönliche Meinung...



Eine persönliche Meinung wird durch Einsatz von Denglisch-Geblubber auch nicht professioneller! So ein Sprachgeschwurbel!


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

antonrumata schrieb:


> Eine persönliche Meinung wird durch Einsatz von Denglisch-Geblubber auch nicht professioneller! So ein Sprachgeschwurbel!


"Production values" ist halt ein gebräuchlicher Term, wenn man über Filme und Serien spricht. Muss dir nicht gefallen, allerdings weiß dann in der Regel wenigstens jeder gleich, um was es geht. Außerdem schreibe ich tatsächlich mindestens 95% im Netz auf englisch, da sind mir manche Begriffe im Englischen teils geläufiger. Das hat nichts mit "Professionalität" zu tun.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nur weil du das sagst, sind das noch lange keine Fakten. Es ist und bleibt deine Meinung. Ich sehe diese Dinge z.B. anders und kann weder über die Kostüme, noch über die Beleuchtung etwas schlechtes sagen.


Ah, über die Schlachten aber wohl schon? 

Für die Beleuchtung und die Kostüme fehlt dir womöglich das Auge, womöglich auch für das CGI. Ist ja auch kein Problem. Wenn es dir nicht negativ auffällt, freue ich mich für dich.



> Nur weil du deine eigene Kritik für berechtigt hältst, muss sie das für andere noch lange nicht sein. Deine Meinungen, die du hier äußerst sind keine allgemein anerkannten Fakten, sondern allesamt Dinge, die im Auge des Betrachters liegen, und die man eben auch anders sehen kann.


Wie gesagt, ist en vogue alles nur noch als Meinung einzuschätzen, bin ich mittlerweile gewohnt. Es wird nicht mehr zwischen objektiven Mängeln und tatsächlicher Meinung unterschieden und generell nicht mehr wahnsinnig viel differenziert, vor allem dann nicht, wenn es das eigene Weltbild in Frage stellen könnte. Von daher: whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für die Beleuchtung und die Kostüme fehlt dir womöglich das Auge, womöglich auch für das CGI



Oder es fehlt auch dir!? Wer weiß das schon...



> . Wie gesagt, ist en vogue alles nur noch als Meinung einzuschätzen, bin ich mittlerweile gewohnt. Es wird nicht mehr zwischen objektiven Mängeln und tatsächlicher Meinung unterschieden und generell nicht mehr wahnsinnig viel differenziert, vor allem dann nicht, wenn es das eigene Weltbild in Frage stellen könnte.



Und ich bin es gewohnt, dass Leute ihre Meinung und sich selber für viel zu wichtig halten, und so tun, als wären ihre Posts ein Evangelium, wobei dann die eigene Meinung als „Fakt“ hochstilisiert wird. Vor allem das ist heutzutage „en vogue“.


----------



## akuji13 (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Ich finde die Serie in Ordnung mit Luft nach oben. 
Hauptkritikpunkt bzw. (rein persönlichliches) Problem ist bei mir das ich immer die Charaktere der Spiele vor meinem Auge habe. 

Auf jeden Fall gefällt sie mir besser als die Bücher. 
Sapkowsky ist mir nach der Geschichte mit CPR total unsympathisch und bereits vorher empfand ich ihn als arrogant und allerhöchstens durchschnittlich begabten Autor dessen seltsamer Schreibstil mich im Gegensatz zu anderen aus dem Bereich nie mitnehmen konnte.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Dezember 2019)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Oder es fehlt auch dir!? Wer weiß das schon...


Das wird es sein. Mir fehlt wahrscheinlich das Auge um zu erkennen, das Boholts "Rüstung" an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten ist. Und bei Vilgefortz haben sie dann offenbar Boholts Rüstung gleich wiederverwendet, weil die offenbar so geil ist...

Ganz ehrlich, es gibt Punkte, da braucht man sich echt nicht mehr drüber unterhalten. Oder muss ich dir jetzt noch Screenshots zeigen von den teilweise lächerlichen Kostümen in The Witcher? Von Nilgaards Rüstung habe ich ja noch gar nicht angefangen... Man kann auch mal einen Kritikpunkt, der so dermaßen offensichtlich und ganz einfach beweisbar ist, einfach gelten lassen, auch wenn man im Allgemeinen die Serie mag...



> Und ich bin es gewohnt, dass Leute ihre Meinung und sich selber für viel zu wichtig halten, und so tun, als wären ihre Posts ein Evangelium, wobei dann die eigene Meinung als „Fakt“ hochstilisiert wird. Vor allem das ist heutzutage „en vogue“.


Ach, ich selbst bin komplett unwichtig (du kennst ja nicht mal meinen Namen...), aber meine Meinung halte ich schon für wichtig, das siehst du ganz richtig (geht wohl den meisten so...) Aber als Evangelium? Ne, bin Atheist, damit hab ich nichts am Hut. Und darüber hinaus habe ich zig Meinungen, die tatsächlich Meinungen sind und die ich auch gerne als Meinung präsentiere. Ich kann aber auch Fakten von Meinungen unterscheiden, stell dir vor...



akuji13 schrieb:


> und bereits vorher empfand ich ihn als arrogant


Warum?


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist  Boholts "Rüstung" an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Und bei Vilgefortz finde ich, dass es so aussieht, als hätten sie dann offenbar Boholts Rüstung gleich wiederverwendet, weil die offenbar so geil ist...



Ich habe es mal korrigiert. So gäbe es von meiner Seite aus keinen Grund diese Diskussion zu führen, da das ganz klar als deine Meinung beschrieben wäre.
Ob eine Rüstung gut oder schlecht gemacht ist, liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, und ist auch ein Stück weit Geschmacksache, weswegen keine Meinung dazu richtig oder falsch ist. Ganz ehrlich: Du tust hier so, wie der große Kenner, der meint anderen vordiktieren zu können, was Sache ist, aber das bist du nicht. Du bist genauso wie alle anderen User hier ein Kenner oder auch kein Kenner, und hast ein Auge oder auch kein Auge. Du bist, genau wie alle anderen hier, einfach nur ein User, der seine Meinungen darlegt. Und deine Meinungen sind nicht automatisch Fakten, nur weil du das gerne so hättest.



> Ganz ehrlich, es gibt Punkte, da braucht man sich echt nicht mehr drüber unterhalten.



Oh doch, denn zu diesen Dingen kann es zwei Meinungen geben, und dann kann man sich über diese verschiedenen Meinungen unterhalten, wenn man möchte.



> Man kann auch mal einen Kritikpunkt, der so dermaßen offensichtlich und ganz einfach beweisbar ist, einfach gelten lassen.



Ist man bei einem Kritikpunkt anderer Meinung, dann muss man diesen nicht zwangsläufig als "Fakt" gelten lassen. Denn deine genannten Kritikpunkte sind schlussendlich nur deine Meinungen, die man eben auch anders sehen kann.



> aber meine Meinung halte ich schon für wichtig, das siehst du ganz richtig



Das merkt man 



> Aber als Evangelium? Ne, bin Atheist, damit hab ich nichts am Hut.



Stell dich bitte nicht bewusst dumm. Du weißt ganz genau, dass diese Floskel im übertragenen Sinne verwendet wird.



> Ich kann aber auch Fakten von Meinungen unterscheiden, stell dir vor...



Nein, wenn man sieht, wie du auftrittst, dann kannst du das ganz offenkundig nicht. Anders ist es nicht zu erklären, dass du hier versuchst deine Meinungen und deine Geschmäcker als Fakten hinzustellen.



> "Production values" ist halt ein gebräuchlicher Term, wenn man über Filme und Serien spricht. Muss dir nicht gefallen, allerdings weiß dann in der Regel wenigstens jeder gleich, um was es geht.



Ich lese viel auf gängigen Portalen über Filme und Serien, aber ich persönlich habe diesen Begriff noch nicht gehört. Ob dieser Begriff also der Allgemeinheit  wirklich so geläufig ist, würde ich für meinen Teil zumindest  mal anzweifeln.
Unabhängig davon gilt aber laut den Forenregeln "Die Forensprache ist Deutsch", weswegen umgangssprachliche englische Floskeln wie "whatever floats your boat" letztlich unangebracht sind, weil nicht jeder, der mitliest etwas damit anfangen kann. Gleiches gilt mMn entsprechend für "Production Value".

-----

Was die Serie angeht, hatte ich bereits in diesem Thread angemerkt, dass diese nicht perfekt ist. So empfand ich beispielsweise die Zeitsprünge teilweise als verwirrend, und die Besetzung von Triss war mMn unpassend gewählt. Aber, wie von mir deutlich dargelegt, sind das meine Meinungen, und es steht natürlich jedem frei, diese Dinge anders zu sehen. Denn anders als du, sehe ich solche Aussagen als Resultat von persönlich Vorlieben, Geschmäckern und Einstellungen, und die Beurteilung einer Serie und deren Qualität ist immer auch ein großes Stück weit subjektiv, weswegen es nicht DIE EINE richtige Meinung geben kann - nein, auch nicht deine...


----------



## Viper-1988 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Sorry Scholdarr, aber was du hier kund tust, ist in der Tat lediglich deine MEINUNG, und ganz sicher nicht ein anerkannter Fakt. Welche Referenzen oder gar Großprojekte hast du denn vorzuweisen, um einige Sachen (CGI usw.) allgemeingültig schlecht nennen zu können. Dies darüber hinaus auch noch als Fakt hinzustellen, über den man ja gar nicht erst diskutieren müsse, ist wohl an selbstverliebheit und selbstbeweihräuchering kaum noch zu übertreffen.
Ebenso deine Kritik an Geralt und seiner Aufmachung. Du hast einfach nicht zu bestimmen wie Geralt auszusehen hat, und bezogen auf die Spiele wurde er meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut getroffen. Auch hier gibst du lediglich deine MEINUNG wieder.
Vielleicht solltest du von deinem allwissenden hohen Ross mal absteigen und einsehen, dass es durchaus Meinungen neben deiner MEINUNG geben kann.

Leider gibt es immer mehr Leute, die meinen das ihre Ansicht die einzig Wahre ist. Da werden Meinungen zu Themen kundgetan, in welchen man bestenfalls als Amateur oder Laie durchgehen würde. Das ist ja auch OK, sich selbst bei vermutlich amateurhaftem Wissen jedoch als großen Zampano hinzustellen, ist dann doch eher sub-optimal.

Meine MEINUNG....


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Dezember 2019)

Viper-1988 schrieb:


> Sorry Scholdarr, aber was du hier kund tust, ist in der Tat lediglich deine MEINUNG, und ganz sicher nicht ein anerkannter Fakt. Welche Referenzen oder gar Großprojekte hast du denn vorzuweisen, um einige Sachen (CGI usw.) allgemeingültig schlecht nennen zu können.


Man muss selbst Filme gedreht haben, um bewerten zu können, ob diverse Elemente in Filmen nicht super gut sind? Aha. Wenn wir das aufziehen, dann kann PCGH ja zukünftig das Reviewen auch komplett sein lassen. Von den Leuten dort hat noch keiner Hardware oder Spiele entwickelt, damit haben sie automatisch keine Ahnung davon, ob was gut oder schlecht ist. Sorry, aber das ist Bullshit. Natürlich vergleicht man Filme usw. mit anderen Filmen. Das kann inhaltlich passieren oder bezogen auf Production Values. Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich eine Raketenwissenschaft...



> Ebenso deine Kritik an Geralt und seiner Aufmachung. Du hast einfach nicht zu bestimmen wie Geralt auszusehen hat, und bezogen auf die Spiele wurde er meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut getroffen. Auch hier gibst du lediglich deine MEINUNG wieder.


Absolut. Ich habe nie behauptet, dass das ein Fakt wäre. Ich habe das lediglich zu den Production Values gesagt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich lese viel auf gängigen Portalen über Filme und Serien, aber ich persönlich habe diesen Begriff noch nicht gehört. Ob dieser Begriff also der Allgemeinheit  wirklich so geläufig ist, würde ich für meinen Teil zumindest  mal anzweifeln.
> Unabhängig davon gilt aber laut den Forenregeln "Die Forensprache ist Deutsch", weswegen umgangssprachliche englische Floskeln wie "whatever floats your boat" letztlich unangebracht sind, weil nicht jeder, der mitliest etwas damit anfangen kann. Gleiches gilt mMn entsprechend für "Production Value".



Man kann auch mal nachfragen, was gemeint ist, bevor man endlose Posts verfasst, die auf offenbar falschen oder zumindest missverständlichen Annahmen beruhen...

Production Values ist in der Tat ein Fachbegriff, für den es keine direkte deutsche Übersetzung gibt. Dass dir der Begriff noch nicht unter gekommen ist, dafür kann ich leider nichts. Eine schnelle Google-Suche hätte aber direkt weiter geholfen (oder eben eine schnelle Nachfrage), z.B. hier:  Production Value im Film und in Videoproduktionen • Filmpuls 

Im Kern geht es bei Production Values hauptsächlich um das Budget für eine Produktion und wie dieses zugeteilt wird. Es geht also nicht um Storytelling, nicht um schauspielerische Leistungen, nicht um Kameraführungen, Regie usw., sondern fast ausschließlich um technische Belange, sprich eben sowas wie die Qualität der Kostüme, die Qualität von CGI und Special Effekts, Beleuchtung, Ausstattung usw.

Und da es sich hier um "technische" Elemente einer Filmproduktion handelt, können diese auch - zumindest in einem bestimmten Umfang - objektiv bewertet werden, insbesondere im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Produktionen und Produktionen, die im jeweiligen Genre oder allgemein als "Gold Standard" gelten.

Ebenso wie man in Spielen die grafische Güte, die Liebe zum Detail, die Soundkulisse, die Animationen usw. bewerten kann, ohne dass dafür der eigene Geschmack ausschlaggebend ist, so ist das auch bei Film- oder Serienproduktionen möglich. Es ist möglich und für ernsthafte Reviews bei Spielen wie bei Filmen völlig normal, dass technische Aspekte und inhaltliche Aspekte unterschiedlich behandelt werden. Man kann eine Produktion für die technische Güte respektieren oder loben und gleichzeitig inhaltlich bzw. in Bezug auf die Umsetzung gar nichts damit anfangen und vice versa. Da kommt eben genau zum Ausdruck, dass es bei einem Review eines filmischen Mediums sowohl persönliche Meinung als auch objektive Bewertung einfließen.

Also ja, es gibt natürlich Teile meines "Reviews", die rein meine persönliche Meinung darstellen, etwa die für mich fehlende Nähe zu diversen Elementen zu den Büchern oder diverse Regie- und Storyentscheidungen. Daneben gibt es aber auch Teile, die Bezug auf technische Aspekte abdecken (die ich mit Production Values umschrieben habe). Auch hier kann man natürlich in einem diversen Rahmen unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, sprich in Detailfragen, aber nicht grundsätzlich. 

Aber gut, vielleicht bist du ja auch tatsächlich der Meinung, dass alles immer nur reine Meinung wäre. In dem Fall widerspreche ich einfach und wir beide müssen wohl ohne Einigung in diesem Thema leben. Life goes one (sorry für den Anglizismus...)


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehÃ¶rt zu den Netflix-Serien mit den hÃ¶chsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man kann auch mal nachfragen, was gemeint ist, bevor man endlose Posts verfasst, die auf offenbar falschen oder zumindest missverständlichen Annahmen beruhen...



Da dieser Begriff keinen Einfluss auf den Großteil meines Posts hatte, bestand schlicht keine Notwendigkeit, dahingehend nachzufragen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber gut, vielleicht bist du ja auch tatsächlich der Meinung, dass alles immer nur reine Meinung wäre. In dem Fall widerspreche ich einfach und wir beide müssen wohl ohne Einigung in diesem Thema leben



In den letzten Tagen ist vieles rund um die Serie The Witcher kontrovers diskutiert worden. Manche finden Cavill als Hexer gut, andere nicht. Manche finden CGI gelungen, andere nicht. Manche finden die Rüstungen gelungen, andere nicht. Ich kann das jetzt beliebig so fortführen. Das alles basiert auf eigenen Meinungen. So ist es bei anderen, so ist es bei dir, so ist es bei mir. Und du bist nicht derjenige, der für andere festlegt, was als Fakt anzusehen ist und was nicht, weil auch du nur in allen Kritikpunkten  deine eigene Meinung wiedergibst.


----------



## Aegon (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Ich fands eigentlich ganz solide. Cavill als Geralt hat mich dann doch positiv überrascht. Yennefer und vor allem Triss fand ich nicht so gelungen, kann aber auch an bereits geprägten Vorstellungen durch die Spiele legen. Etwas unpassend finde ich auch das gleichzeitige Handling der Kurzgeschichten bei Geralt als jeweils in sich abgeschlossene Handlungen, während gleichzeitig bei Yennefer und Ciri eine zusammenhängende Geschichte erzählt wird. Hier hat man sich wohl etwas sehr an GoT orientiert. Die Zeitsprünge zwischendrin könnten auch etwas verwirrend sein.
Alles in allem für mich keine Offenbarung, aber definitiv eine Basis, auf der man aufbauen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Aegon schrieb:


> und vor allem Triss fand ich nicht so gelungen, kann aber auch an bereits geprägten Vorstellungen durch die Spiele legen.



Ich schätze, genau das ist mein Problem mit Triss. Auf Basis der Spiele habe ich halt doch eine sehr konkrete optische Vorstellung dieser Figur, und die Triss in der Serie entspricht dem so gar nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> ...


Wie ich sagte, wir werden hier keine gemeinsame Position mehr finden. Du lebst in deiner Welt der absoluten Beliebigkeit weiter und ich lebe in meiner Welt weiter, in der nicht alles beliebig ist. See you, mate.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Keine Ahnung, was du mir mit meiner „Welt der absoluten Beliebigkeit“ unterjubeln willst. 
Ich denke aber, dass sowas hier unangebracht ist.
Und dass du jetzt jeden Post aus Prinzip mit einem englischen Satz beendest, nur weil ich dich auf die Forenregeln hingewiesen habe, ist ebenfalls ziemlich unnötig.


----------



## der_petling (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Serien auf Netflix muss ja echt schlecht sein, wenn Witcher mit zum Besten dort gehören soll.......


Aus deiner Aussage schließe ich, dass du kein Netflix hast, da du ja nichts über die Qualität anderer Serien sagen kannst.
Von daher verwundert es mich, dass du anschließend eine ellenlange Rezension über die erste Staffel verfasst, da du die Serie ja eigentlich gar nicht sehen kannst. 
Beeindruckend..... oder doch nur "rein zufällig" im Internet über die 8 Folgen gestolpert?


----------



## Viper-1988 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Ach Scholdarr, absolut „Beliebig“ sind hier lediglich deine „Argumente“ mit welchen du versuchst hier professionell eine Meinung als Fakt darstehen zu lassen. Da kannst du „Production Values“ noch 100x Mal schreiben. 

Nach wie vor fehlt es deinen Posts absolut an Konsistenz und Argumente sucht man vergeblich. 

Viel mehr erinnert mich deine ganze Meinungsmache bei den Witcher Threads an einen „Bücher-Nerd“ (in diesem Fall aus dem Witcher Universum) welcher „sein“ Universum nicht optimal getroffen sieht (was ja in vielerlei Hinsicht absolut subjektiv ist!) und daher alles schlecht reden will/muss. 

Sagen wir es mal so... leb du in deiner absolut subjektiven Welt weiter in welcher alles deinem Qualitätsmuster entsprechen muss, und der Rest in der normalen Welt, in welcher man aber auch einfach mal seine Meinung sagen kann.


----------



## teachmeluv (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Don't feed the troll! Davon gibt es mir im Moment in diesem Forum zuviel. Vor allem in der Ferienzeit findet man dann auch noch den einen oder andern Deutsch-LKler, welcher eine Sekundärliteratur zuviel gefressen hat.


----------



## Fly4Fun (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Was geht denn hier ab? Warum ist jemand ein Troll, wenn er eine andere Meinung hat? Ein Troll definiert sich dadurch, dass er bewusst provoziert. Wenn jemand korrekt schreibt, versucht seine Sichtweise zu beschreiben, ob Geschwurbel oder nicht, ist jener in meinen Augen kein Troll.
Wenn ich mir zum Beispiel #2 anschaue, da wurde auch kritisiert. Ich persönlich mags auch nicht. Und bei IMDB lese ich bewusst auch die Beiträge, die nur ein Stern gegeben und kommentiert haben. Obs mir gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



der_petling schrieb:


> Aus deiner Aussage schließe ich, dass du kein Netflix hast, da du ja nichts über die Qualität anderer Serien sagen kannst.
> Von daher verwundert es mich, dass du anschließend eine ellenlange Rezension über die erste Staffel verfasst, da du die Serie ja eigentlich gar nicht sehen kannst.
> Beeindruckend..... oder doch nur "rein zufällig" im Internet über die 8 Folgen gestolpert?


Keine Sorge, ich habe Netflix, ganz legal und so, für 12€/Monat. Ich bin aber tatsächlich seit Monaten dort sowas wie ein "Premium-Sponsor", sprich ich bezahle zwar monatlich, kucke aber so gut wie nichts (bisschen doof, gebe ich ja zu...). Ich habe immer mal wieder durchgezappt durch den Netflix-Katalog, aber irgendwie hat mich dann doch nichts überzeugt, dass ich wirklich hängen geblieben wäre. Außer Witcher habe ich dort in letzter Zeit glaube ich nur John Wick 2 geschaut. Und auf Witcher habe ich mich wirklich gefreut, bin ein großer Fan der Bücher.




Viper-1988 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor fehlt es deinen Posts absolut an Konsistenz und Argumente sucht man vergeblich.


Coole Aussage, so nuanciert und mit Beispielen und Argumenten belegt. Ist natürlich einfach, sowas zu behaupten, wenn man das nur mal so in den Raum schreit und sich selbst keinerlei Mühe gibt, die eigenen Behauptungen mit irgendwas zu untermauern...

Und bevor du jetzt sagst, ich hätte ja auch nichts dergleichen gemacht, scroll mal ein wenig zurück. Ich habe eine ausführliche Bewertung abgegeben, von deiner fehlt jede Spur. Soviel also zu "Konsistenz und Argumenten"...



> Sagen wir es mal so... leb du in deiner absolut subjektiven Welt weiter in welcher alles deinem Qualitätsmuster entsprechen muss.


Kein Problem, ich lebe gerne in einer Welt weiter, in der ich nur Serien längerfristig kucke, die bestimmte Qualitätsstandards erfüllen. So spare ich mit wertvolle Lebenszeit für andere Dinge. 




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und dass du jetzt jeden Post aus Prinzip mit einem englischen Satz beendest, nur weil ich dich auf die Forenregeln hingewiesen habe, ist ebenfalls ziemlich unnötig.


Ne, das ist sogar mehr als nötig, weil du dich ja offenbar zu einem Hilfssheriff aufspielen wolltest, nur weil du irgendeinen Punkt gegen mich anbringen wolltest. Dabei habe ich nichts anderes gemacht, als einen englischen Fachbegriff zu verwenden, für den es keine deutsche Entsprechung gibt. Das ist auch gemäß den ganz streng ausgelegten Forenregeln nicht verboten. Und dich hat es ja laut eigener Aussage nicht mal interessiert, also spiele hier bitte nicht das Opfer, das ist ziemlich unnötig, zumal du dich in deinem allerersten Post auch ganz ordentlich auf meine Kosten amüsiert hast...


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

-Doppelpost-


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ne, das ist sogar mehr als nötig, weil du dich ja offenbar zu einem Hilfssheriff aufspielen wolltest, nur weil du irgendeinen Punkt gegen mich anbringen wolltest.



Nein, ich wollte mich keineswegs als Hilfssheriff aufspielen, ich wollte dir nur klar machen, was die Forenregeln besagen. Aber hey, das geht wohl an dir vorbei..



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Coole Aussage, so nuanciert und mit Beispielen und Argumenten belegt. Ist natürlich einfach, sowas zu behaupten, wenn man das nur mal so in den Raum schreit und sich selbst keinerlei Mühe gibt, die eigenen Behauptungen mit irgendwas zu untermauern...



Tja, mit Argumenten hast du deine Aussagen auch nicht belegt, sondern nur mit deinen, höchst subjektiven, Meinungen. Aber du hast natürlich recht...einfach, weil du es sagst, denn das scheint wohl dein Selbstverständnis zu sein: Du hast grundsätzlich recht, deine subjektiven Meinungen sind wichtig und gefälligst als Fakten anzusehen, Leute die anderer Meinung sind, haben kein Auge und leben in einer Welt vollkommener Belanglosigkeit.


----------



## Viper-1988 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

@Fly4Fun
die Serie hat meiner Meinung nach auch ihre Schwächen. Ich finde die Zeitsprünge nicht gut, und die Umsetzung dieser auch nicht. 
Es gibt aber einen Unterschied ob man seine Meinung dazu hat oder ob man meint, man sei derjenige, der per Fakt definiert was nun gut oder schlecht sei. 
Du sagst ja auch nicht „Die Serie ist schlecht!“ sondern „ich mag es nicht!“ und das ist absolut OK.

@Scholdarr
Also auch in deiner „Eingangsbewertung“ lese ich nur allerhand subjektives und keine objektiven Argumente. 
ich hingegen habe dich doch gefragt, was du vorzuweisen hast, damit du hier den Profi-Kritiker raushängen lassen kannst, der ja nicht nur persönliche Meinungen, sogar gar allgemeingültige Fakten nach absoluter Willkür definieren kann.
Diese Begründung fehlt mir noch.... 
und nur wer viele Serien sieht, Filme guckt, kann diese nicht gleich professionell bewerten. Wer viel kocht, ist auch nicht gleich ein guter oder gar professioneller Koch. Und nur weil dieser Koch dann sagt „das Essen ist ungenießbar!“, muss dies nicht direkt der Fall sein! 

Wie ich aber schon an vielen deiner Beiträge gemerkt habe, bist du derart rechthaberisch, dass an dir eh alles abprallt. Denn du allein definierst die einzige Wahrheit. Dabei noch ein paar tolle Begriffe wie „Production Values“ genannt, und dann klingt das Ganze ja auch viel fundierter ��


----------



## BestNoob (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Die Leute haben doch keine Ahnung was gut ist xD


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, ich wollte mich keineswegs als Hilfssheriff aufspielen, ich wollte dir nur klar machen, was die Forenregeln besagen. Aber hey, das geht wohl an dir vorbei...


Für wen hältst du dich, dass du meinst, du müsstest mir klar machen, was die Regeln hier sind? Ich bin hier auch schon lange unterwegs und kenne die Regeln sehr gut, dafür brauche ich keine Belehrungen von dir. Ich habe auch - wie bereits erwähnt - gegen keine einzige Forenregel verstoßen. Ich habe ein englisches Fremdwort verwendet, für das es keine exakte deutsche Entsprechung gibt. Das ist nicht verboten und ist auch kein großer Act. Das geht wohl offenbar an dir vorbei... 



> Tja, mit Argumenten hast du deine Aussagen auch nicht belegt, sondern nur mit deinen, höchst subjektiven, Meinungen. Aber du hast natürlich recht...einfach, weil du es sagst, denn das scheint wohl dein Selbstverständnis zu sein: Du hast grundsätzlich recht, deine subjektiven Meinungen sind wichtig und gefälligst als Fakten anzusehen, Leute die anderer Meinung sind, haben kein Auge und leben in einer Welt vollkommener Belanglosigkeit.


Und dein Problem damit gestaltet sich jetzt wie genau, dass du jetzt schon zig Posts so darauf herumreitest? Bin ich dein Papa oder dein Chef oder dein Lehrer, oder warum beschäftigt es dich so sehr, was ich denke?

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass ich mehr Aufwand in die Bewertung bzw. Kritik der Serie gesteckt habe, als sonst irgendjemand hier. Manche andere haben hingegen vor allem viel Aufwand investiert, meine Bewertung als reine Meinung zu deklarieren und mir teils Dinge zu unterstellen, die ich nicht gesagt habe. Was ist wohl mehr on topic? 

Aber lassen wir das, es führt zu nichts. Die Standpunkte sind ja eh klar. Von daher, Peace! 



Viper-1988 schrieb:


> Wie ich aber schon an vielen deiner Beiträge gemerkt habe, bist du derart rechthaberisch, dass an dir eh alles abprallt. Denn du allein definierst die einzige Wahrheit. Dabei noch ein paar tolle Begriffe wie „Production Values“ genannt, und dann klingt das Ganze ja auch viel fundierter


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich ein "Profi Kritiker" wäre, das haben mir hier andere untergeschoben. Was jetzt allerdings schlecht daran wäre, wenn man Fachbegriffe benutzt, wüsste ich auch nicht. 

Es verwundert mich aber doch ein wenig, dass es offenbar einige Leute hier gibt, die partout nicht damit klar kommen, dass ich eine bestimmte Sichtweise habe. Eigentlich kann es euch doch recht egal sein, was ich denke und was für Überzeugungen ich habe. Ich finde es allerdings recht schade, dass ihr offenbar kein großes Interesse daran habt, eure eigene Sichtweise darzulegen sondern euch primär an meinen Posts abarbeitet und es euch augenscheinlich viel wichtiger ist, 1000 mal zu betonen, dass meine Aussagen doch nur meine Meinung wären, als eine eigene, differenzierte Sichtweise zu entwickeln (Edit: Hab ich geschrieben, bevor ich deinen Post im anderen Thread gelesen habe. Von daher nichts für ungut, finde ich cool, dass du deine Ansicht detaillierter dargelegt hast.). Es gab sogar Leute, die nur deswegen überhaupt einen Post geschrieben haben.  Warum es euch überhaupt so wichtig ist, alles, was ich sage, als Meinung zu deklarieren, ist mir schleierhaft. 

Und vielleicht bin ich rechthaberisch, aber auch nicht mehr als du und andere hier. An euch prallt genauso viel (=alles) ab von dem, was ich sage. Das ist übrigens der Normalzustand in 99% aller Diskussionen, insbesondere online, von daher ist das nicht als Kritik meinerseits zu deuten. Im Endeffekt ist es schlicht so, dass wir unterschiedliche Ansichten haben und jeder gerne auf seinem eigenen Standpunkt beharrt. Dabei kann man es auch einfach mal belassen und sich wieder aufs Thema konzentrieren. Peace!


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für wen hältst du dich, dass du meinst, du müsstest mir klar machen, was die Regeln hier sind? Ich bin hier auch schon lange unterwegs und kenne die Regeln sehr gut, dafür brauche ich keine Belehrungen von dir.



Offenkundig kennst du Regeln nicht, denn anders ist es nicht zu erklären, dass du hier ständig meinst auch Englisch Sätze in deine Posts einbauen zu müssen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und dein Problem damit gestaltet sich jetzt wie genau, dass du jetzt schon zig Posts so darauf herumreitest? Bin ich dein Papa oder dein Chef oder dein Lehrer, oder warum beschäftigt es dich so sehr, was ich denke?.



Ich habe kein Problem. Ich mag es nur nicht wenn Leute, vermutlich aus einem übersteigerten Ego heraus, ihre persönlichen Meinungen als unumstößliche Fakten darstellen. 
Und damit habe ich dann auch von meiner Seite aus alles zu dem Thema gesagt.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Ich habe gerade auf Twitter einen Kommentar gelesen, der imho ganz gut passt. "Witcher sollte man nicht mit Game of Thrones vergleichen, da es sich dabei lediglich um eine 2019-er Version von Xena oder Hercules handelt". Diese Serien können auch Spaß machen, allerdings hat eher auf "B-Movie-Niveau". Sprich, man darf die Serie eigentlich gar nicht ernst nehmen, sondern muss das als seichten, naiven Spaß anschauen, der niemandem etwas Böses will und niemanden zum Nachdenken anregen will und keine kontroversen Themen anschneiden will, sondern einfach nur ein wenig Spaß machen will. Halt ein wenig so wie die Spiele... 

Damit kann ich mehr oder weniger leben, wobei ich mir natürlich gewünscht hätte, dass Sapkowskis Geschichten für sowas nicht (noch mal) herhalten müssen. Sie hätten es verdient, dass man sie deutlich ernsthafter behandelt und ihnen in allen Facetten Rechnung trägt. Aber den Spagat (wirklich ernsthafte und tiefgründige Fantasy zu machen, die trotzdem Spaß macht und die Zuschauer nicht sofort überfordert) hat man sich imho wohl gleich von Anfang an gespart und daher einfach alles ausgeklammert bzw. auf sehr einfache Bullet-Points herunter gebrochen, was in irgendeiner Weise hintersinnig, komplex oder philosophisch sein könnte. Das sieht man dann auch daran, dass das Wort "Schicksal" bzw. "Destiny" gefühlt 100 mal erwähnt wird in der ersten Staffel, ohne jegliche Erklärung oder ohne jegliche ernsthafte Mythologie dahinter. Und für seichten B-Movie Spaß ala Xena sind dann auch die lächerlichen Schlachten und Kämpfe (abgesehen von Geralts Choreo) und die teilweise eher fragwürdigen Kostüme und Computereffekte kein Problem mehr sondern passen sogar eher ins Bild...


----------



## Kelemvor (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*

Kritik an der Serie ok, habe ich auch. 
Xena und Herkules? Mit Verlaub, damit disqualifizierst du dich jetzt vollends. Aber ich darf laut dir ja wohl eh keine Meinung dazu haben ohne die Bücher gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> Kritik an der Serie ok, habe ich auch.
> Xena und Herkules?.




The Witcher auf eine Stufe mit diesem 90s Trash zu stellen, geht auch in meinen Augen zu weit. Wie bereits erwähnt halte ich TW zwar nicht für perfekt, aber dennoch weit entfernt von irgendwelchem B-Movie Trash.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher gehört zu den Netflix-Serien mit den höchsten Wertungen*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> Aber ich darf laut dir ja wohl eh keine Meinung dazu haben ohne die Bücher gelesen zu haben.


Wo soll ich das denn bitte behauptet haben???


Und ich stehe dazu, dass Witcher eine 2019-Version der alten B-Movie Fantasyserien aus den 90ern und frühern 2000ern ist. Alles ist zwar ein bisschen weiter und besser als damals (daher auch 2019-er Version), aber der Grundton ist immer noch derselbe, und das ist das Entscheidende. Von den AAA-Serien der letzten Jahre ist Witcher imho jedenfalls meilenweit entfernt, wie auch von GoT oder HdR.


----------

